# Missouri Success



## deep woods goat hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Love a semi sneak


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks very nice hanging on your wall, Great story , felt like I was reading your story right out of a Hunting magazine, your uncle would be very proud. Congrats !!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome buck! Congrats on your success and great recap!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone, there is an additional bit of satisfaction to get him on the wall. The hunt now feels complete.


----------

